# The best email client



## gursimran_2006 (Oct 12, 2006)

Which is the best email client???


----------



## paul_007 (Oct 12, 2006)

if ur pc is having good config then "incredimail"


otherwise thunderbird is best......even outlook is good


----------



## gursimran_2006 (Oct 12, 2006)

my config is P4 2.30 GHZm, 512 mb ram, intel 915g chipset

is it gud config


----------



## freakitude (Oct 12, 2006)

i use mozilla thunderbird.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 12, 2006)

gursimran_2006 said:
			
		

> my config is P4 2.30 GHZm, 512 mb ram, intel 915g chipset
> 
> is it gud config



Yes !
Incredimail is a very good e-mail client.


----------



## anandk (Oct 12, 2006)

gursimran_2006 said:
			
		

> Which is the best email client???



no such thing...but i too prefer incredimail
www.incredimail.com


----------



## nithinks (Oct 12, 2006)

What about opera mail..?


----------



## blademast3r (Oct 12, 2006)

I use outlook for my Gmail account...even thunderbird is v good..


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 13, 2006)

One more vote for Incredimail...good one.


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Oct 13, 2006)

outlook 2007 is one of the most powerful clients i have ever seen. it is not only an email client but a PIM. i also use evolution for linux.


----------



## ilugd (Oct 13, 2006)

evolution has a bit of a problem with microsoft exchange, even in imap mode. Thunderbird works ok. Haven't tried incredimail yet. But going to.


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 13, 2006)

For me it is Outlook 2003


----------



## soham (Oct 13, 2006)

Opera e-mail client is simple and gets the job done effectively. No need for a seperate application.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 13, 2006)

i am for Eudora


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Oct 14, 2006)

Opera's Presto mail engine is superb but i have noticed a bug. try changing the password of ur mail account. even if u change the password in that account, it gives an error. i found this irritating and this was the reason to stop using it. i dont know if it has been fixed.


----------



## Sykora (Oct 14, 2006)

Personally, I use mutt. It's fast, and no-frills. I liked evolution once upon a time, I forget how it fell out.


----------



## ilugd (Oct 15, 2006)

does opera work with exchange? my setup says something about ehlo domain.


----------



## 7monk (Oct 15, 2006)

I am using Outlook 2007


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 15, 2006)

i use thunderbird...


----------



## pushkar (Oct 16, 2006)

Me @ Thunderbird


----------

